# Casio "tachy Meter"



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Presenting my other E-bay "cheapie"







(see Citizen diver's)

You either like them or you don't, I do









I would not want a whole collection of them but the odd one or two is O.K. isn't it


















MIKE.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I keep seeing these and think shall I shan't I? I still do a weekly casio trawl to try and find the watch I had as an 18 year old, no luck yet.

Slide rule bezel, very low tech compared to the watch, a mix of old and new, I wonder how many kids who bought one (or got one as a gift) knew what the bezel was for?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Slide rule bezel, very low tech compared to the watch, a mix of old and new, I wonder how many kids who bought one (or got one as a gift) knew what the bezel was for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Paul, I don't see how anyone can remember how to use a slide rule bezel. I strugle with the watch in one hand, instructions in the other.









I will never use one (if I could remember how) but they always "look the part" though, what ever watch they are on









Good luck with the search









MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Mike, I got close but no cigar yet, doesn't help that I can't remember it exactly









I used to be able to use a slide rule (sort of) but then along came calculators and the memory cells must have just died through lack of use.

There's a few good sites on the web, vintage slide rules are collectable believe it or not!


----------

